# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  Recover My Files 4.0.4.448 بواجهته الجديدة (كامل) كراك على 9 سيرفر لإسترجاع الملفات

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*Recover My Files 4.0* 
 






نبذة عن البرنامج


*برنامج استعادة الملفات المحذوفة بعد الفورمات باي نوع كانت مضغوطة او صور او من ذاكرة الجوال برنامج Recover My Files ريكفر ماي فايل هو برنامج استعادة ملفات حتى بعد حذفها من الكمبيوتر او عمل فورمات بإمكانك استعادة ملفات مضغوطة او رسائل بريد اوتلوك او فيديو او اغاني صوت Zip files, email, music, video وبإمانك استعادة الملفات من هاردسك او من يو اس بي او من ذاكرة جوال او ذاكرة كاميرا او من فلوبي دسك hard drive, camera card, USB, Zip, floppy dis والكثير من الإمكانيات استعد حتى الصور الخاصة بك اذا فقدت .*

*البرنامج المميز فى استعادة الملفات المحذوفة ويعتبر اقوى برنامج لاستعادة الملفات المحذوفة سواء من شيفت دليت او الريسكل بين هل فقدت ملف مهم وحذفته نهائيا من قرص صلب وتريد أسترجاعه ؟ الكثير من مستعملين الحاسوب يقومون بحذف ملف من قرص صلب بالغط او فقد ملف من القرص ويريد أسترجاعه أليك هاذا البرنامج الشهير يقوم بأسرتجاع جميع ملفاتك حتى بعد فورمات او حذفه نهائيا من قرص صلب يقوم بأستعادة جميع ملفاتك بسرعة وسهولة يقوم بتحسين بيانات قرص ويستطيع أسرتجاع البيانات المحذوفة من القرص المرن او ميموري ستيك المعروف بفلاش برنامج جدا رائع لكل من بياناته ويريد أسترجاعها وأيضاً يمكنك بالبحث في أشياء معينه مثلاً بالبحث عن صور بأمتداد Png فقط أو ملفات مضغوط بصيغة RAR هذه أمتله فقط فهو يقوم بالبحث عن العديد من الأمتدادت .* 

تنصيب وتكريك البرنامج 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 



واجهة البرنامج 

 

تأكيد إصدار البرنامج









معلومات البرنامج  

*إسم البرنامج:- Recover My Files .*
*الإصدار:- 4.0.4.448 .*
*حجم البرنامج:- 11.4MB .*
*تاريخ إصدار البرنامج:- 19\10\2009 .*
*ألترخيص:- كامل بعد الكراك .* 





تحميل البرنامج








رابط مباشر من موقع الشركة لتحميل البرنامج


 

تحميل الـCrack 

تم رفع الكراك على عدة سيرفرات لتحميل Crack 
| Rapidshare | MEGAUPLOAD | depositfiles | hotfile | FileFactory | NETLOAD | 2SHARED | uploaded.to | MEGASHARE 
 
 



منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## MR.X

بالفعل برنامج مميز جدااا ..
انا جربت الفيرجن الي قبل هاد بس ما نفع معي ...
ان شاء الله هاد الفيرجن  يكون احسن من الي قبلو 


مشكور  صديقي والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*الله يعافيك وان شاء الله انه ينفعك 
*[/align]

----------


## رورو123

مشكوووووووررررر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## cozmo

thaaaaaaaaaaanxxxx

----------


## samehstorz

شكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## الجليـــــــد

شـــــــكرا

----------


## alahmd

برنامج مميز جدااا ..

----------


## asooma1987

شكرااااااااااااااااا

----------


## asooma1987

شكرااااااااااااااااا  جزيلااااااا لك حبيبي

----------


## asooma1987

شكرااااااااااااااااااا لكم

----------


## asooma1987

تااااااااااااانك يوووووو لك

----------


## rroommaannyy

thank yo u very much

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم جميعا

----------


## سبعاوي

مرحبا شكرا ع هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عفوا  :Bl (13):

----------


## ases30

شكرااااااااا

----------


## ballack2010

شكرا لك .....

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا بالجميع  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دنو

:SnipeR (63):  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## hicham bekouaci

شكرا جزيلا ورمضان مبارك

----------


## ياسر الملك

يعطيك العافية   يعطيك العافية

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

_مشكوررررررررررررررر اخي_

----------


## Monti Cristo

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ibrahem- gh

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد الكناني

مشكووووووور  :Jordan:  :Jordan:

----------

